

Ask HN: Greatest science and tech accomplishments of the 21st Century? - lupatus

I have some homemade paintings of planets and a rocketship in my son's room and am thinking I want to add to them some representations of recent science and technology accomplishments.  Can HN help me make a complete-ish list of 21st Century science and technology accomplishments?  What I have so far:<p>Felis Baumgartner's high jump,
Burt Rutan's SpaceShipOne,
SpaceX's Dragon capsule docking with the ISS,
James Cameron's Marianas Trench dive,
the discovery that Neanderthals and modern humans are genetically related,
the Curiosity Mars rover,
understanding genetic resistance to HIV/AIDS,
other stuff?<p>Thanks in advance.
======
chewxy
I would argue that the internet, though it was created in the 20th centuries,
really took off after the dot com boom/bust.

A period of low causes a flurry of innovation. I think we're still amidst a
revolution. And I'm excited where things will go for humans.

How would you represent the internet in a painting... that's your problem I
guess

~~~
lupatus
More seriously, I could also do the rise of Facebook and Wikipedia and the
adoption of smart phones.

------
D_Alex
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Large_Hadron_Collider> ?

~~~
lupatus
That's a great one. Probably also the Higgs boson.

------
D_Alex
Twitter and Angry Birds!

But seriously, the smartphone.

~~~
lupatus
Thanks! I just thought of smartphones too.

